# Wrist hinge



## horsegoer

I am a little confused about the backswing and the wrists hinging . Are they suppose to?? I don't think mine do or maybe they do and I'm not aware although when I purposely try to do it I really feel it so I dont think I do. Thanks


----------



## KrudlerAce

*Hinged*

There should be no deliberate hinging of the wrist during the back swing. The wrists are hinged when you grip the club at address so no further hinging is required. 

To explain this better I found a great video on YouTube that I think will really help you. Check it out here YouTube - The Golf Fix: Wrist or Reward?.


----------



## FrogsHair

JMO here, but the grip the golfer uses helps with the hinging (cocking) and unhinging (uncocking)of the wrists during the swing. A grip that is more in the fingers of both hands will allow the wrists to hinge, and unhinge more easily. A grip that is more in the palms of one, or both hands will tend to inhibit the golfer's wrists from hinging, and unhinging easily. A palm grip might offer the golfer more control over the fingers grip, while the finger grip will offer more swing speed through the impact zone.

As for consciously thinking about cocking, and/or uncocking the wrists, I tend to agree with KrudlerAce. The golfer's grip, back swing,and down swing will take care of the wrists during the swing. This, assuming all the other (body) parts of the swing are in sync with each other.


----------



## horsegoer

KrudlerAce said:


> There should be no deliberate hinging of the wrist during the back swing. The wrists are hinged when you grip the club at address so no further hinging is required.
> 
> To explain this better I found a great video on YouTube that I think will really help you. Check it out here YouTube - The Golf Fix: Wrist or Reward?.


Thanks.......


----------

